# Flyball



## JRTPup (Oct 13, 2008)

Is anyone here into Flyball. I would love to get my dogs into something like this. I think they would really enjoy it.


----------



## BruzdnBitn (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been playing Flyball for around 15 years. It's a ball, no pun intended:smile:. I like Flyball over Agility because I enjoy the team aspect of it. I'm on to training dog #7 and each one has been wonderful and unique. I started with my rescued lab mix because at the time it was the only activity that allowed mixed breeds.

There are two sanctioning bodies for Flyball these days and teams can run in tournaments for both or either. We play in both. They are The Ultimate Dogsport for Family and Fun: United Flyball League International and North American Flyball Association | NAFA Home. If you go to their websites you can find lists of teams in your area. Some teams run classes, while others let you come and watch practices. Teams are very different in how they run things, training methods, etc. so you just need to find one that fits you and your dog.

Both U-Fli (United Flyball League) and NAFA (North American Flyball Assoc.) now have what they call Pickup or Open classes where you can join in with other people who want to enter a tournament who don't have a team affiliation. It's fun! We mix up things with other teams some times just for the heck of it.

The big thing with finding a group is having help in training and space to do it. Space to train is sometimes difficult as to get a full run in you need at least 100' of length. Some tournaments are run on grass which is more a regionally kind of thing. Here in our region, we haven't run on grass in as many years as I've been playing, so we practice on mats.

Sorry, probably more than you wanted to know...I'd be happy to answer any more questions you might have.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Other than seeing it rarely on TV, I didn't know anything about Flyball. It sounds like fun!


----------

